# Can't unscrew the base of my router, help!



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi guys, seems like a troll thread but.. it's not .

I'm new to routing, I just got a new router and I want to install it in a router table, the model is DW611PK.

The problem I have, is that I can't unscrew the Philips screws that hold the acrylic base to the aluminum body.. they are incredibly strongly screwed there.. 

I'm afraid the more I try the more the little cross like figure of the screw is going to get more like a little "basin", making it impossible to unscrew.

I didn't try DW40 yet, and I only used a manual screwdriver, not an electric one.

What would you do?, keep trying risking to never being able to unscrew it again?, or any other method?.

Thanks!.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure someone with the same unit will help with your inquiries.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> I didn't try DW40 yet, and I only used a manual screwdriver, not an electric one.
> 
> What would you do?, keep trying risking to never being able to unscrew it again?, or any other method?.
> 
> Thanks!.


skip the WD...
add heat (hair dryer/heat gun)...use and impact to tighten a fuzz...
reverse impact and remove the screws...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

You mean an impact driver?, do they work better than doing manually?.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes he means impact driver, the hammers inside the driver will loosen the screws up, they do make a hand held driver that you hit with a hammer but don't recommend it for what you are trying to do.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> You mean an impact driver?, do they work better than doing manually?.


yes..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> You mean an impact driver?.


do you have one???


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> do you have one???


No, but since I'm starting with this I was considering buying one.

I was thinking about something like a Dewalt Dcf886, would do the job?.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

The main thing is make sure the screwdriver or bit is an exact fit to the slots in the screws. Usually bits fit better than a lot of hand held screwdrivers. I would try to find a screwdriver that uses interchangeable bits. They work much better.

Dick


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What they said! They make manual ones as well. I use mine on larger screws than what you're faced with. Not sure how gentle it'd be with the smaller fasteners...
Canadian Tire - Mastercraft 8-piece Impact Driver Set customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings
7 pc Manual Impact Driver | Princess Auto
Obviously this isn't going to help you in Argentina, but they are available.


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah here in Argentina we got serious problems to import products, sucks.

I'll give it a try with the Dewalt one, and comment what happened!.

Thanks.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

I have had good luck using a soldering iron to apply heat directly to the screw without heating up the area around it.
After getting it hot, the impact driver suggestions are spot on, I am constantly amazed how well they work to loosen things up and how easily they break off screws when tightening them! I own two, one large and one small and they are great other than when the grandkids are over and trying to take a nap - they make bodacious noise.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Your going to need to replace the screws once you get them out. They are probably burred up and might leave a scratch line.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

If you don't have an impact driver one manual way has worked for me. Get a screwdriver the fits the screw well and clamp a medium size vice grip pliers to the shaft of the screwdriver push down hard on the screw driver and twist the vice grip pliers in counter clockwise motion. Works for me


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

make sure bit and screw fit like a #1 or #2 i doubt it is any bigger their is a 
#3 ,i guess you are turnning the right way ? counter clock wise


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, counter clock, but I think the problem is that the bit is not a perfect fit. Well, I will buy one of those impact drivers with the box with all of the different bits, and I will see whats the best match.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

if you have a drill with the setting's on the dial so that it slip's after it get's so tight? may set it so that it just slip's in the reverse and see if that much slippage will break screw's loose , if not impact driver next , was that a new unit ? some one put Liquid Wrench on the screw's and than returned it for some reason ? good luck


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

del schisler said:


> if you have a drill with the setting's on the dial so that it slip's after it get's so tight? may set it so that it just slip's in the reverse and see if that much slippage will break screw's loose , if not impact driver next , was that a new unit ? some one put Liquid Wrench on the screw's and than returned it for some reason ? good luck


or cross threaded it...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

del schisler said:


> if you have a drill with the setting's on the dial so that it slip's after it get's so tight? may set it so that it just slip's in the reverse and see if that much slippage will break screw's loose , if not impact driver next , was that a new unit ? some one put Liquid Wrench on the screw's and than returned it for some reason ? good luck


Totally new unit, I used it to do some profiles, not more than 1 min of use.

Tomorrow I will tell you what happened!.

Thanks.


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

Artemix said:


> Hi guys, seems like a troll thread but.. it's not .
> 
> I'm new to routing, I just got a new router and I want to install it in a router table, the model is DW611PK.
> 
> ...


When I have a problem unscrewing a fastener I just call my son, the landscaper. No problem.:laugh:


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

All good guys!, the new impact driver I bought solved the problem instantly.

I never used one, they are so loud... damn.

Problem solved!. Thanks all.


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

ARTEMIX: The DCF886 is an awesome tool and it is so versatile, when you get it and use it, you will honestly wonder how you got along without it! The only thing you don't use it for it drilling and tapping, as it will shatter the bit or tap. However...you can drive 5/16" lag screws and nut/bolts without the normal back-up wrench and many, many other things. I have driven a Torx 4" screw thru 4 inches of White OAK! (Went just a little too far and broke the drive bit) 
AS strong as this tool is, you must make sure the bit fits EXACTLY to the screw as Dick told you above...AND put maximum pressure on the bit and tool So it does not slip or you will find a nice clean "basin" and then a real problem! Like Stick said...tighten it ever so slightly and then back it right on out! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Artemix said:


> All good guys!, the new impact driver I bought solved the problem instantly.
> 
> I never used one, they are so loud... damn.
> 
> Problem solved!. Thanks all.


Good to hear. I've been using one since the 80's , as dirt bikes have some nasty Philips screws to loosen on the engine back then .
Don't recall the loud part though?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Mine Was All Blue*

Brings back memories of trying to loosen Philips screws on my old Honda(s), back in the '60's. They were a p.i.t.a. to service. _That's_ when I began my hate-on for Philips!

Mine was in considerably better shape when I sold it to a buddy (who wrapped it around a telephone pole )...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dan I think I inherited that same bike from my father back in 75. It really didn't work that well trail riding lol . Those CZ bikes kept kicking my butt

Dan if memory serves me right , were the engines around 90cc ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> Brings back memories of trying to loosen Philips screws on my old Honda(s), back in the '60's. They were a p.i.t.a. to service. _That's_ when I began my hate-on for Philips!
> 
> Mine was in considerably better shape when I sold it to a buddy (who wrapped it around a telephone pole )...



Mine was a CB72E, 250 cc with electric and kick start.....:yes4:


Boy, how easy to hijack a thread. LOL


----------

